# Anyone have any experience with Video Eyewear?



## rimirilar (Apr 9, 2012)

I am considering buying a Vuzix Corp Wrap 920 Video Eyewear. I would like to have a set for travel, as well as, hooking it up to my Xbox 360. I have a 61" Samsung in my bedroom, and it occasionally bothers my wife when I play late at night. Does anyone have any experience with these or any like these? I am not looking to spend a lot of money on something that will not be used very often, but I would still like good picture and sound quality.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

A dentist I went to years ago actually had this type of video glass for his patients while he did his work on their teeth. Not this particular brand, but essentially a video glass where when you look thru it, you see a big movie theater type screen and it looks like you are watching a movie in a theater. It is good for short durations but I don't think it is recommended for long time exposure. 

I didn't have any issues with the glass but then again, I only used it while I was on the dentist chair which wasn't that long.. 

If you are interested in these type of items, be sure to get it from someplace where you can easily return it.. Best to test them out to see which 1) fit your face and 2) you have no issues with them while viewing thru them.

Good luck


----------



## rimirilar (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply. I really dont know where a retail store around my house would have them. I looked in Best Buy once, but with no luck. If anyone knows of a place near Greenville or Anderson, SC, I would be grateful.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Amazon has a great return policy. I recommend you get it via Amazon. I personally have not returned anything I ordered from Amazon but I know of several people who have and have returned things even big giant TVs and they had no issues returning..


----------

